# 2011 Felt f3 fork replacement



## petercaro (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm looking to get my forks replaced as i cut too much steerer off..The rep in the uk informs me i need a 45mm rake with a 1.5'' taper.I checked 3T,Enve & Easton & they simply don't do this type of fork.I own a 54cm Felt f3.I don't want to flip the stem either..I only need 10 mm more spacer as i have 15mm already..What did Felt supply people with who had 54cm frames when they had the recall back in late 2010/11 on the Felt F3 i wonder?


----------



## srenkin (Aug 23, 2011)

I saw images of bikes that received easton forks, but the fork that came with my 2011 F4 is ENVE. THe frame specs haven't changed since 2011 for the F-Series. Have you contacted Felt about a replacement?


----------



## petercaro (Sep 3, 2009)

I've seen them too.The rep in the U.K told me my only option is to use 43mm forks as the manufacturers appear not to do a 45mm version.Maybe Felt asked them during their recall to make different rake sizes..I'm vary of using the 43mm as it may affect the handling as the geometry wasn't designed for it.Srenkin,is your frame a 54cm?


----------



## BenFelt (Dec 9, 2011)

petercaro,

You are correct. Your 54cm did use a 45mm rake and tapered steerer fork.
45mm is a rare rake for an aftermarket fork. 

3T offers the RIGIDA forks that have a tapered steer tube and a 46mm rake, which should be feel and handle very close to your original 45mm rake.

-BW3


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Primarily, head tube angle and fork rake determine trail, and the trail on a 2011 F3 is 56mm's. Going to a 43mm fork rake changes trail to 58mm's - highly doubtful you'd ever notice a difference in steering response. If you did, the change will make the steering a tad less twitchy/ slightly more predictable. 

I've made very similar changes with no adverse affects.

BTW, most don't realize this, but changing from 23c to 25c tires changes trail 1/2 the above amount (57mm's), and while many cyclists comment on the smoother ride, most don't notice changes in steering response.


----------



## petercaro (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for your advice & replies guys,Will look at the 3T Rigida forks


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I know I'm late to this party, but as the owner of a 54cm 2011 Felt F3 with a replacement fork, I had to pipe up. I ended up getting the Enve fork. I do not know the rake on it, but it works fine. Please forgive the seatpost rack (at least it's carbon fiber!), I was testing it out prior to RAGBRAI.
View attachment 272051


----------

